# Uber things I Love...



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I will start...

A classy passenger that tips WELL...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Communicate with non-english pax..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Being shown body tattoos or raccoon bites all over a woman at 7:00 a.m. when i am picking her up from one bar to bring her to another . . . 20 minutes after the ride has ended . . .


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Riders with side or under boobs, or clapping butt cheeks as they exit my vehicle lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Riders with side or under boobs, or clapping butt cheeks as they exit my vehicle lol


Passengers applaud your rides !


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

surge and cleaning fee on the same ride


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

3x long rides to the airport with hot flight attendants early in the morning with no traffic.


----------



## bawbq (Dec 12, 2017)

No Shows


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Big, fat & juicy red surge steak....lyft is becoming small skinny, driver in the red - soy bean burger


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

I love the pay!


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

The pax at walmart..
Most requested area..


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> Learning about new places/businesses in my city that I never knew about after 20 years living here.
> 
> I know...boring.


Same here.

I've discovered some great places!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Same here.
> 
> I've discovered some great places!


Same here....NOT boring at all response


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Surge and tip on the same trip.

Friendly/cool/attractive people.

International people.

People who appreciate my 1337 manual transmission skills.

Stacked pings / zero dead miles.

Back to back trips from one end of town to the other.

Long trips on smooth highways.

High class hotels.

When the sorority girl's mom looks even better than the sorority girl (yes this happened Sunday morning).

Gas station coffee and bathrooms (yes I'm weird).

Exercising my Constitutional rights. No, I'm not specifying which Amendment of the Bill of Rights. 

When the DF works perfectly at the end of the night to get me partway home / in the morning to get me to work.

Car washes. One pax referred to them as "haunted houses for cars". 

Feeling like I'm part of the city instead of just a spectator.

People who have never been to my city who take me up on my offer to drive them around the Capitol building, thru campus, past the lakes, etc.

Calculating cost per mile / profitability.

Running a low cost per mile older vehicle with minimal repairs...and getting consistent 5* despite its imperfections.

Successfully evading a train. Other navigation wizardry, whether the pax appreciates it or not.

Music.

Getting up really early, before practically anyone else is awake.

Stories.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Surge and tip on the same trip.
> 
> Friendly/cool/attractive people.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
You left nothing for anyone else to comment


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thanks.
> You left nothing for anyone else to comment


Sorry bout that. You'll have to get creative.


----------



## Bently'sDad (Jan 31, 2018)

I know it sounds lame, but, I just love opportunity to make some extra cash and meet (for the most part), some great people in my community.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Surge and tip on the same trip.
> 
> Friendly/cool/attractive people.
> 
> ...


You left one out but I'm not going to tell you what it is.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> This. I'm still having the occasional fantasy about a flight attendant I picked up a few weeks ago.


Same here....with the hottie that couldn't wait to get home and get naked after work. I'm going to go home and role play....when my wife speaks, I'll say ssssshhhhhh, your Amber from downtown restaurant and I just went offline and came in to investigate your hints.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Same here....with the hottie that couldn't wait to get home and naked after work. I'm going to go home and role play....when my wife speaks, I'll say ssssshhhhhh, your Amber from downtown restaurant and I just went offline and came in to investigate your hints.


Hahahahaha

Good luck playing that one out!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> Good luck playing that one out!


She'll be like, this is angry Uber Michele rating you a 1 star & punching you in the rocks


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I didnt know..
Wednesday was amateur night at my local..
Gentlemen club..
Until 4 girls show up in my car..
Half naked..
Best time..
Yup best time of my life..

Ps. Incentive is they can win 1st prize of $1,000.
Joked around how naughty they can be..


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Skorpio said:


> I didnt know..
> Wednesday was amateur night at my local..
> Gentlement club..
> Until 4 girls show up in my car..
> ...


Please please please tell me you have a dash cam.

If so, I'm prepared to send PayPal payments in lieu of footage.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe 
No dashcam yet..
I would buy one just for wednesday night.


----------



## MelaninFellow (Jan 17, 2018)

Having a rep as the cool young driver for all of the college girls. Its even better when Im usually the closest driver to the uni and the few people I no longer get matched with are frustrated knowing im sitting in the parking lot. Also shutting down people trying to over fill my car. My inner middle schooler self is finally avenged and can rest in peace knowing I declined a number of attractive women who tried to pull a fast one on me.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Please please please tell me you have a dash cam.
> 
> If so, I'm prepared to send PayPal payments in lieu of footage.


You could of made double the footage money....I'll invest in that also


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Rakos said:


> I will start...
> 
> A classy passenger that tips WELL...8>)
> 
> ...


I like the cancellation fee for select.


Skorpio said:


> I didnt know..
> Wednesday was amateur night at my local..
> Gentlemen club..
> Until 4 girls show up in my car..
> ...


Dashcam or it didn't happen.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> 3x long rides to the airport with hot flight attendants early in the morning with no traffic.


Perhaps you've picked up my girlfriend Josee


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

evad77 said:


> Perhaps you've picked up my girlfriend Josee


Yes I think I have.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> You left one out but I'm not going to tell you what it is.


Solid 5* weekly reports.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> Solid 5* weekly reports.


You actually read those...???...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Skorpio said:


> The pax at walmart..
> Most requested area..


Just in case nobody called it

SHOTGUN!!!!!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Surge and tip on the same trip.
> 
> Friendly/cool/attractive people.
> 
> ...


NVM...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Congrats on your future thread Rakos!!!!! I really like the hearts for eyes in feature pic.

Administrator's nailed it with a perfect picture!!!!!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I love when I get good tips, 5* and great comments from people that start off the ride all attitudy and surly. 

I'm easy to please.

I'm also with y'all on learning about new places in my little town even though I've been here 17 years. Who knew, the vacant fabric mill has been turned into a wedding venue.

I love my tourists who tip $10 for cold a/c on an 110° day for a 1 mile ride. 

I love my day drunks during the summer. There's always the one I call the 'least drunk' that will tip extra cause of there's always that 'one friend' that's misbehaving.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Same here....with the hottie that couldn't wait to get home and get naked after work. I'm going to go home and role play....when my wife speaks, I'll say ssssshhhhhh, your Amber from downtown restaurant and I just went offline and came in to investigate your hints.


Before you are murdered by your wife, let us know your real name so we can watch the obituaries and makes sure flowers get to your funeral on time....


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Breaking all the rules: inventing a brand new stealthy way to pee in broad daylight.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MHR said:


> I love when I get good tips, 5* and great comments from people that start off the ride all attitudy and surly.
> 
> I'm easy to please.
> 
> ...


D
I
T
T
O
S


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> 3x long rides to the airport with hot flight attendants early in the morning with no traffic.


I actually want heavy traffic with hot chics. Eye candy, smells lovely.

My 2 only:
Having good chemistry with hot chic(s) in car
Big Tip
I also like listening to good music and discovery of restaurants, shops, bars, and various parts of a city and roads while it's being helped paid for....so I guess 3


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

Good luck with the role playing.

I like when I get a text with the gate code for a gated community. Wait. That never happened. Well if it did that would be nice.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

freddieman said:


> I actually want heavy traffic with hot chics. Eye candy, smells lovely.


I usually drive less than the speed limit and stop for all yellow lights. Light traffic only.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I usually drive less than the speed limit and stop for all yellow lights. Light traffic only.


YUP! YUP! U perv!


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Picking up Thots with children/infants at daycares then being called every names in the book for not taking them. Thanks wait 2-5min and collect.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

freddieman said:


> YUP! YUP! U perv!


"Oh u wanna get some food at drive through? .....the line is hella long, but sure! ...I'll do it!" ...what discrimination?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks all...

I think this is my first featured thread...

Bout time for the little old monkey...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Thanks all...
> 
> I think this is my first featured thread...
> 
> ...


Congrats man. I'm not very liked on this site but Iike it that way, even been put in timeout for 2 weeks before.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

A costumer support that can solve my problems, from the effen first email.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

An hour after bar closes on a busy spring or fall night, no traffic out, made bank , gliding home and not hitting a single red light.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Mido toyota said:


> A costumer support that can solve my problems, from the effen first email.


Lol don't we all wished that was true. Hire more American support but not gonna happen.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mido toyota said:


> A costumer support that can solve my problems, from the effen first email.


Wake up...!

Looks like you're Uber dreaming...8>)

Rakos


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I will start...
> 
> A classy passenger that tips WELL...8>)
> 
> ...


1. My identity is protected to first name.
2. My phone number is protected.
3. The bullshit stops when the trip is over.
4. Jump out and run, and I still get paid; but far less as when I drove a cab!

Dara if you reading this, RAISE THE FREAKING RATES.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Last saturday night...

Was a great night...

Got two $20 tips...

And all I could think was...

I Love this...8>)

Also averaged $35/hr all night...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Surge art

Happy ubering

....


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

3.4 surge ride and a $10 tip from cool pax at 1 am when there's no traffic. **

Back-to-back 2.8 and above surge trips for more than 90 minutes that are all clustered in the same general area **

Making $130 in 2 hours then turning app off and going home to take a nap **

An efffortless and lucrative morning/evening shift where it *all* went smoothly: pickups were a breeze, rides were easy, roads were clear, pax were cool, money was abundant and you find yourself actually having fun. Then later while reviewing your earnings, you see that over 50% of that shift's pax tipped **

** All scenarios mentioned above are acknowledged unicorn events...they most certainly occurred, yet are very rare indeed.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Nice featured thread Rakos


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MHR said:


> View attachment 211516
> 
> 
> Nice featured thread Rakos


Why Thank You...

Your *M*ost *H*igh *R*ed Queen...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Thanks all...
> 
> I think this is my first featured thread...
> 
> ...


Yay Rakos!!!!!!

Congrats!! Kinda figured it would get featured!!!!

Now Uber monkey on!


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I will start...
> 
> A classy passenger that tips WELL...8>)
> 
> ...


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

freddieman said:


> YUP! YUP! U perv!


You say that like it's a bad thing. Getting to pick up the same smoking hottie I dropped off four hours ago and literally prayed to get her again. I did, an hour and a half after the bar closed. I was her only ride home.



freddieman said:


> "Oh u wanna get some food at drive through? .....the line is hella long, but sure! ...I'll do it!" ...what discrimination?


Been there. Do that.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

My Uber driving wife...8>)

She scored $150 long ride...

Rakos


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Getting back home in one piece after operating in high crime area
Sleepy drunk pax on a at least 2x surge ride 10 miles become 20 miles I just don't know where I am going GPS keeps glitching and pax is sleep
Fun part calling the cops on them because they keep sleeping just I like it when the cop wake them up and chase them out the looks as I am struggling to keep a straight face


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taking time off whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Surge and tip on the same trip.
> 
> Friendly/cool/attractive people.
> 
> ...


Oh, sarcasm


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Everything people already said and...

1. Using "sorry I have to uber" as an excuse to get out of things.
2. Getting people away from traumatic situations like a casino shooting or when Kanye West had a melt down at his concert.
3. Telling people you owe money to, that you'll pay them back once you do a few rides.
4. Seeing awesome shït like big rigs exploding or ****** hookers etc that people at home in bed don't see.
5. Hearing "Oh! Thank God you're here!" When all you have to do is show up and they already love you. 

Thank you Rakos - awesome post


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

SadUber and DamseLinDistresS stories lol


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

Picking up at Starbucks and the PAX called me to ask what drink I would like! WHAT?


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

I love Uber Eats - which I only do if it's surging.

If either the restaurant or customer waste my time, well guess who's eating the food?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Surprised no one's already said that all-so-powerful 4-letter word... even sarcastically: POOL, yes POOL!

Uber things I love... to hate.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Oh, sarcasm


No sarcasm. I like driving Uber. Why are you so skeptical all the time? My ratings are about to crest 4.95. I believe this is a direct reflection of my positive attitude.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Why are you so skeptical all the time?


'Cuz it's my jam.

Maybe you're skeptical of my supposed skepticism.

I like driving and rideshare, too. Driven over 300K miles in the last 6 years and have been doing U/L full time since Oct '17.

In spite of my perhaps skeptical nature, my rating is 4.94-5.00 between the two platforms.

So, na


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Mostly discovering new things and get away from your wife with no excuse whatsoever. I’ll be back when I’ll be back.
But at some point there are no new things to discover except one : if I had money I would not just see and discover new things, I would actually participate in those things and discover even more. But driving for Uber won’t let me


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Listening to pax demanding Spotify on trips because Uber advertises it so it is expected, then rejecting their requests after telling them it's my car and Uber can deactivate if I am violating TOS by doing this.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Rakos said:


> My Uber driving wife...8>)
> View attachment 211566


Simian Simmering hot!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I love seeing Great Work! for braking and acceleration every day.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Sniffing the car seat after a hot pax gets out ...


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Cash tips 

Pax asking if I get the whole tip from Uber- to which I reply - yes, if it’s cash


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I actually had a pax...

Ask me if I prefer a cash tip...

Naturally I said...YES!!!

Oops...sorry mods...

let's try something nicer...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I actually had a pax...
> 
> Ask me if I prefer a cash tip...
> 
> ...


Tisk-tisk-tisk--had to have a mod edit.

Anyway, this question cracks me up! I alway wants to follow with "what would you prefer to receive, a tax-free sum or one with a 1099 attached?"



7Miles said:


> Mostly discovering new things... I would actually participate in those things and discover even more. But driving for Uber won't let me


Simply turn off the app now and then and discover. That's what I do. We work to live, not live to work.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Skorpio said:


> The pax at walmart..
> Most requested area..


WOW!! I have a full size SUV and would need a U-haul trailer to move that!!!!


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

people going to the airport, everyother "pax" cant eat a big brown bag of louie ck donkey bagets...

$40-$100 an hour or less than $4 an hour this monkey sho can figure dat one out 

screen screen screen & prosper my exploited brethren


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

When my miles to go is greater than my time to get there


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

I love when Uber pax chase after me right before I no show cancel them.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

roadman said:


> I love when Uber pax chase after me right before I no show cancel them.


Ah yes...a sporting man...

Give em a running chance...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats on the featured thread Rakos! I love your comments and thread so this is well deserved.

And that one thing I love about Uber.

How easy it was to quit. Just don't turn on the App.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I will start...
> 
> A classy passenger that tips WELL...8>)
> 
> ...


100% covered medical insurance
401k with 10% employer matching
Yearly Bonus
Summer Picnic and Holiday Party


----------



## UberMacTN (Jan 21, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Same here....with the hottie that couldn't wait to get home and get naked after work. I'm going to go home and role play....when my wife speaks, I'll say ssssshhhhhh, your Amber from downtown restaurant and I just went offline and came in to investigate your hints.


Got love that I do it all the time! Hot women going out on the town make the job worth doing.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Driving off with a riders baby in the back seat .......... too soon?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I will start...
> 
> A classy passenger that tips WELL...8>)
> 
> ...


Dreaming I won the lottery so I can tell Uber to 'eff off!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> Dreaming I won the lottery so I can tell Uber to 'eff off!


So if I win the lotto...

Will you come be my Beeker...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Fed truck (Nov 9, 2017)

4.5 surges had my first one recently and it felt great but also when there's no police or carjackers insight #TodayWasAGoodDay


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> So if I win the lotto...
> 
> Will you come be my Beeker...8>)
> 
> ...


Yes. Absolutely. Most definitely. Without question.


----------



## 7of9 (Jan 14, 2017)

The passenger who revealed he was the primary suspect in a murder.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thanks.
> You left nothing for anyone else to comment


He didnt get it all



7of9 said:


> The passenger who revealed he was the primary suspect in a murder.


That could happen to Anybody . . .

( if it happens more than 3 times, switch towns . . .)


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Free trade dresses.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

Half naked hoochies with no panties covered in glitter braving the cold to go to the clubs in winter sitting in the front seat.

See this thread... https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-...or-the-club-and-demand-you-blast-heat.224003/


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats on the feature Rakos !!!

Great party you have going on here!!!

Anyone that hasn't commented yet, quit lurking and let's make this the greatest feature thread ever!

Best thing I love about UBER:

UP.NET!!!!!!​That's right, I said it!


----------



## Gingerbeard (Jan 13, 2018)

When the cute girl goes to sit in the back, takes a quick look at you and decides to sit in the front.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Gingerbeard said:


> When the cute girl goes to sit in the back, takes a quick look at you and decides to sit in the front.


Sounds like M L King isn't the only one who "had a dream".
His was dry....


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

MHR said:


> I love my day drunks during the summer. There's always the one I call the 'least drunk' that will tip extra cause of there's always that 'one friend' that's misbehaving.


had a fare match because the account holder was embarrassed by his friends antics. Lucky me picked him up in a 2x boost area. So got $42 from uber and $40 cash from pax.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

This is a tad embarrassing to admit but I'm a bit of a closet masochist. 

I just love the abuse!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> This is a tad embarrassing to admit but I'm a bit of a closet masochist.
> I just love the abuse!


Thanks for letting us all know.
We'll be sure to give you a harsh ride on here from now on.
You know you'll love it!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> This is a tad embarrassing to admit but I'm a bit of a closet masochist.
> 
> I just love the abuse!


You'll thrive.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

This:


----------



## boulder_lady (Jan 14, 2018)

I live in a college town (Boulder, CO) and I LOVE talking to the students: What are you studying? What do you want to do after college?... Their idealism is fun to see, before the real world crushes it out of them.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> View attachment 212489
> This:


$200 an hour. Not too shabby.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Here is a unicorn from last night...

The Uber app crashed...

Pax hung on to this 2.9X...

Till I got the app back up...8>O

Paxen all jumped in...

Voila the app starts working magically...

Go figure...!

Rakos








PS. Note the tip


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

That's what gets me about doing this. The unpredictability. Dude tips when they are already paying 3x the fare.

Most of everything good about rideshare has been covered. Here's another: The suburban drug dealer who lives in a real nice house in a real nice neighborhood tipping me 3 $20 bills on a $4 ride. Miraculously picking him up a couple of weeks later and apologizing because he only had a $20. No joke. How do I know he is a drug dealer? Rideshare intuition.



Gingerbeard said:


> When the cute girl goes to sit in the back, takes a quick look at you and decides to sit in the front.


Or when you pick up two cuties, drop off one and the other hops out and gets in the front. When you drop her off she stays in the car happily to continue whatever you are talking about. It is at that time that you have some decisions to make. Like steering the conversation.....



Lowestformofwit said:


> Sounds like M L King isn't the only one who "had a dream".
> His was dry....


Most of us on this board have had well over 1000 rides. In some cases several thousand. I would say it is safe to say that a good many of us have had more than a dream......


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

LuisEnrikee said:


> Sniffing the car seat after a hot pax gets out ...


DUDE!!! Smh ...... Well, alright yeah. Rofl.

"You are the greatest Uber, EVER!!! Ten stars, here's money, I don't tip in the app." Ten bucks from two hottie pax. Told them most of the stuff I had, she goes, bet you don't have a lint roller. Guess who whipped out a lint roller, thought I would never get asked for that.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> DUDE!!! Smh ...... Well, alright yeah. Rofl.
> 
> "You are the greatest Uber, EVER!!! Ten stars, here's money, I don't tip in the app." Ten bucks from two hottie pax. Told them most of the stuff I had, she goes, bet you don't have a lint roller. Guess who whipped out a lint roller, thought I would never get asked for that.


Did you sniff?


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Did you sniff?


Lmao, no. She was hot though.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> Lmao, no. She was hot though.


I hope you have a good excuse. I expect you to have some good stories during the Masters.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

Hopefully. Need some crazy pax first though.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Did you sniff?


I don't discriminate. 
I sniff after every pax, male or female.

The best is when they're passed out. You can sniff while they're still in the car.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't discriminate.
> I sniff after every pax, male or female.
> 
> The best is when they're passed out. You can sniff while they're still in the car.


Cableguy you are incorrigible...8>)

I like that in a human...

Shows backbone...8>)

Rakos


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't discriminate.
> I sniff after every pax, male or female.
> 
> The best is when they're passed out. You can sniff while they're still in the car.


Just part of your cleaning process I presume.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Thanks for letting us all know.
> We'll be sure to give you a harsh ride on here from now on.
> You know you'll love it!


Oh.. that sounds awful...


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Dropping hard working people off at work at 5 am. 

After Uber i have a lot of respect for people who do menial work.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Skorpio said:


> The pax at walmart..
> Most requested area..


this photo should be banned, or at least attach a warning, not to look at it, while eating breakfast,jmo


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Here is a unicorn from last night...
> 
> The Uber app crashed...
> 
> ...


I got a Unicorn myself yesterday.

Get a ride to Oakland airport, 60 miles away. 
I thought this was pretty good since I wanted to end up in San Jose, so the dead miles back wouldn't be too bad.

When we're 10 minutes away from Oakland airport, she asks me where we're going?
Then she says "I'm flying out of San Jose airport!!!" (We had driven right past it)

At this point I knew I had hit the jackpot.

I reminded her that I confirmed the destination with her, since I was afraid she might blame me.
But she knew it was her mistake.

She even laughed when I told her that happens to me all the time at night with drunks, but never in the morning with people on business trips.

Had her change the destination, which took me right back to where I wanted to be.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> When we're 10 minutes away from Oakland airport, she asks me where we're going?


Why do I suddenly have a Dionne Warwick earworm after reading this sentence?


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

I’m a unique individual I know.

I like people.

I like to drive.

I like adventure.

I like to see the MPG gauge in the Prius above 51.

I like to drive for Uber/Lyft and put extra money in my family budget. 

I like that my wife and I have full time jobs so I don't have to do this full time.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

The pax who gave no fahcks my car smelled like weed.


----------



## Curlylocks (Aug 29, 2017)

Pax that are waiting at the street/on the sidewalk for my arrival specially if it's a busy street.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> The pax who gave no fahcks my car smelled like weed.


I wouldn't let pax eat brownies in my car.


----------



## Uberdoggy (Nov 10, 2016)

Please read below the Uber things I love:




































.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

St. Patrick's Day!

It was the best Uber/Lyft day I ever had!


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Why do I suddenly have a Dionne Warwick earworm after reading this sentence?


Because you are really old?


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2017)

Discovering 24 hour laundry mats! ^_^


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

helping people with their groceries


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

The opportunity to double park on busy streets and block traffic! I love being that guy finally!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> surge and cleaning fee on the same ride


Even a better one. I call it the triple play. Surge ride with cleaning fee and a tip! Very rarely seen but beautiful when pulled off lol


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> Even a better one. I call it the triple play. Surge ride with cleaning fee and a tip! Very rarely seen but beautiful when pulled off lol


I've been able to get...

the surge ride and a cleaning fee....

Butt...never got the trifecta yet...

I'm still young and Uber...

Is not bankrupt...YET...8>O

Rakos








PS. Borrowed hopefully with permission...thx


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I've been able to get...
> 
> the surge ride and a cleaning fee....
> 
> ...


The tip part is always the hardest as I'm sure you know being a driver lol
I submit the cleaning fee 12 hours later to give them every opportunity to in app tip first which comes through about .02% of the time but hey a $5 tip is a $5 tip.

Another rare triple play that I've pulled off on a few occasions...surge ride with return item fee and tip! Very difficult but got one last month. Did a short droppoff in downtown at 2.5 surge...1 mile ride for $11 and lady left her sweater which I went into the bar to dropoff to her thinking I'm gonna get my $15 for return item..as I return item the lady stops and gives me a $20 for my troubles then I return to my car to check my app and see the lady also tip me $10 in app and wrote a very nice comment lol which meant more then the tip  . $10 ride + $30 tip + $15 return fee= $55 for a 5 minute ride...sometimes we get lucky.


----------

